# Potamogeton octandrus



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I found some at a LFS but don't see many references from hobbyists about it. Anyone ever kept this species? It has a nice growth pattern that I could see working in a lot of scapes.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't anything about it, but you are right, it is beautiful with the undulating leaves.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't had Potamogeton octandrus yet. According to the Kasselmann book (German version, 2010), that plant is distributed in tropical Africa, Asia and northern Australia and is occasionally in the trade since 2005 (Europe), from nurseries in Asia. In Kasselmann's experience it's only temporarily suitable for aquarium culture, mostly the tender stems break or disintegrate after a short time.

Doesn't sound promising, but apparently they manage to produce it in the nurseries.
There are many similar fine-leaved Potamogeton species worldwide. I wonder if some of them would be suitable for tanks, even better than P. octandrus.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Miremonster,

I found that source too that described its short lived life in aquariums. I guess I'll have to see how it does. And yep, this one came from a LFS that imports from Asia. I wonder if the LFS will attempt to bring in any others similar to this species since they've been bringing in new species more often now.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ha. I have one that looks almost identical that came as a hitchhiker on some plants we collected this summer. We'll see if it stays on over the winter. In my experience the temperate ones sometimes die back then. I wouldn't expect the same from a tropical plant unless perhaps it came from an area that really dries up.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Found a few more interesting facts about the octandrus:
- phylogenetically, it belongs really to the group of small, fine-leaved Potamogetons (in German they are called "Kleinlaichkräuter" = Small pondweeds), e.g. Potamogeton pusillus, berchtoldii, ... http://www.academia.edu/3159317/Molecular_phylogenetics_of_an_aquatic_plant_lineage_Potamogetonaceae
- but in contrast to the most of them, P. octandrus develops expanded floating leaf blades.
- According to Flora of China, it occurs not only in the tropics, but also up to North China and Russia (surely the Russian Far East is meant): http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=242414145
- A very similar species, also developing expanded floating leaves, is P. cristatus (also in Flora of China).
- These small Potamogetons develop spindle-shaped turions.


----------

